# Which service to join in the Pak Armed Forces as a Psychologist



## jaibi

Asalam-e-liqum

I've been a guest on these forums for a long time reading good posts and heated discussions but I've finally decided to join up and be a contributing member. I'm in the final year of my studies and I've decided to join the Pakistan Military as a Psychologist because that's my field and I believe I can serve my nation best by doing what I'm good at (I've the highest CGPA in my session) yet I'm just confused as to which arm of the military I should join. I'm the eldest son and I need to take care of my family so I don't have the luxury of experimenting with my career. I've asked around but I would also like the opinions of experienced members. 

Thank you in advance.

Jaibi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellraiser007

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Masoom_Darinda

You do not have much of a choice, there is only one branch of Armed forces that you can join i.e Army Medical Corps. Even Navy and Airforce don't have their own medical officers and Army docs go on deputation to other sister organizations. Army always advertises in the newspapers, so keep on the lookout or you can contact nearest recruitment centre and they can also guide you.


----------



## jaibi

There are posts of Psychologists in all branches of the military, Masoom. The Psychologists are vital for the selection of candidates in all branches.



Hellraiser007 said:


> Welcome to the forum mate



Thanks 007  nice forum name, mate.


----------



## Hellraiser007

jaibi said:


> Thanks 007  nice forum name, mate.



Thank you


----------



## jaibi

Masoom_Darinda said:


> You do not have much of a choice, there is only one branch of Armed forces that you can join i.e Army Medical Corps. Even Navy and Airforce don't have their own medical officers and Army docs go on deputation to other sister organizations. Army always advertises in the newspapers, so keep on the lookout or you can contact nearest recruitment centre and they can also guide you.


 Oh, Masoom I think you mixed Psychologist with Psychiatrist- they are very different. Psychologists are the guys in the ISSB who screen people and construct the intelligence tests the candidates give. Psychiatrists are medical doctors and their primary role is to treat mental ailments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Masoom_Darinda

Well I am Masoom


----------



## jaibi

Masoom_Darinda said:


> Well I am Masoom



No prob, dude. Just clearing up any misunderstanding


----------



## F.O.X

You will be joining Army Medical Corps , From there you will be reassigned after your training for the field you are suited best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

What I really want to know is how is the culture of each arm different. Which one is best for intellectual growth. Which one needs research more and would cater it etc., etc.,



F.O.X said:


> You will be joining Army Medical Core , From there you will be reassigned after your training for the field you are suited best.



FOX I think you are making the same assumption I'm not taking about Psychiatry (Medical doctors) but Psychologists the guys at ISSB who screen the candidates for mental health and fitness to be in the armed forces. The guys who take the Psychological Tests, if you applied/


----------



## Masoom_Darinda

Let me clarify again. In Army all type of medical related personal be it Psychologist or be it Psychiatrist, all have to join Army Medical Corps from where they go to ISSB or where ever assigned.


----------



## jaibi

No, Masoom, I just came from the information base and met an army psychologist. The army psychologists have a different corp under the head psychologist who is a major gen. The PAF and PN have their psychologists inducted into their Education Corps. I visited their selection centres.


----------



## F.O.X

jaibi said:


> FOX I think you are making the same assumption I'm not taking about Psychiatry (Medical doctors) but Psychologists the guys at ISSB who screen the candidates for mental health and fitness to be in the armed forces. The guys who take the Psychological Tests, if you applied/



Both work under Army Medical Corps, and it is same for all 4 Arms of Pakistan Army


----------



## VCheng

F.O.X said:


> Both work under *Army Medical Core*, and it is same for all 4 Arms of Pakistan Army



Army Medical *CORPS*.


----------



## PoKeMon

Join any. Each need one or more.


----------



## jaibi

FOX: no, bro. The Medical Corps are not concerned with the Psychologists. I've asked from the authorities.

Is there a difference between the branches of the military in terms of culture? I think there are. WOuld someone elaborate on these?


----------



## jaibi

VCheng said:


> Army Medical *CORPS*.



Thanks for correcting that so many people do that that I got confused b/w core and corps


----------



## F.O.X

jaibi said:


> FOX: no, bro. The Medical Corps are not concerned with the Psychologists. I've asked from the authorities.
> 
> Is there a difference between the branches of the military in terms of culture? I think there are. WOuld someone elaborate on these?



 , I am half of those authorities .

SO yes , both work under Medical Corps .


----------



## jaibi

F.O.X said:


> , I am half of those authorities .
> 
> SO yes , both work under Medical Corps .



OK thank you for increasing my knowledge, F.O.X. could you please elaborate on the inter-armed forces differences just a little? I'm hell confused and I get a lot of contradictory information about it. As a non-combatant which would be better PAF, PA or PN??


----------



## F.O.X

jaibi said:


> OK thank you for increasing my knowledge, F.O.X. could you please elaborate on the inter-armed forces differences just a little? I'm hell confused and I get a lot of contradictory information about it. As a non-combatant which would be better PAF, PA or PN??



It Depends on what you want to be , 

All three have their Combatants & non Combatants, what are you interested in ??


----------



## jaibi

I wish to be a Psychologist for the forces so that'd make me a non-combatant.


----------



## Ark-Angel

Friendly advice; army isn't for you. You'll lose interest in Army in a few years. You're educated enough. Go make a career in some other field. And if you really want to join Army then don't join AMC. It sucks! Trust me. AMC doctors work for hours, are barely paid and hardly get any benefits (like those given to other corps). You'll regret joining AMC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

The Army; Currently there are a whole bunch of shell-shocked/maimed troops that need quick counselling and attention.
The Military Hospital in Rawalpindi and CMH both have well set psychiatry wards(Im a customer) with excellent counselors who deal with a wide range of issues.
Moreover, if you can beyond a certain rank you will definitely enjoy the material benefits that the army offers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaibi

Ark-Angel said:


> Friendly advice; army isn't for you. You'll lose interest in Army in a few years. You're educated enough. Go make a career in some other field. And if you really want to join Army then don't join AMC. It sucks! Trust me. AMC doctors work for hours, are barely paid and hardly get any benefits (like those given to other corps). You'll regret joining AMC.



Ark-Angel, thank you for your suggestion; your opinion has been well resonated by a lot of people, despite myself, I'm having a hard time doubting it. Thanks again, appreciate it 



Oscar said:


> The Army; Currently there are a whole bunch of shell-shocked/maimed troops that need quick counselling and attention.
> The Military Hospital in Rawalpindi and CMH both have well set psychiatry wards(Im a customer) with excellent counselors who deal with a wide range of issues.
> Moreover, if you can beyond a certain rank you will definitely enjoy the material benefits that the army offers.



I agree that there is a need of Psychologists in the armed forces and I'm motivated for this job mainly due to patriotism. My original goal was of CSS but I feel like I'd be much more useful doing something that is scarcer than being a bureaucrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OmnISec

jaibi said:


> I agree that there is a need of Psychologists in the armed forces and I'm motivated for this job mainly due to patriotism. My original goal was of CSS but I feel like I'd be much more useful doing something that is scarcer than being a bureaucrat.



Can you tell if you were selected or not and whether being a Psychologist in the armed forces is worth it or not? Also, if you were selected, do you regret doing a private job or CSS?


----------



## OmnISec

jaibi said:


> .


Bump!


----------



## Star Expedition

Everyone can carry a rifle. 
That is the only way to halt intruders


----------



## OmnISec

Star Expedition said:


> Everyone can carry a rifle.
> That is the only way to halt intruders


Not really an answer I was expecting


----------

